# A Confession....Dr. Phil Addiction



## AZ Jim (Dec 22, 2015)

I actually made a effort to avoid this happening but I got caught.  Yep, I am a weak person.  Try as I might I couldn't avoid becoming addicted.  I have been pulled into the "Dr. Phil" gravity. I always thought of him as a know-it-all and showman.  He might be that too but he is a pretty smart cookie.  I am now a fan.  Am I alone in this addiction?


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I actually made a effort to avoid this happening but I got caught.  Yep, I am a weak person.  Try as I might I couldn't avoid becoming addicted.  I have been pulled into the "Dr. Phil" gravity. I always thought of him as a know-it-all and showman.  He might be that too but he is a pretty smart cookie.  I am now a fan.  Am I alone in this addiction?



I'll just bet that you are addicted to Judge Judy as well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 22, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'll just bet that you are addicted to Judge Judy as well.


You'd be wrong Lon.  I have seen her show and can't stand her.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 22, 2015)

Judge Judy has it in for bully breeds, any dog even a lowly beagle on her show and pup and owner are guilty as charged before anyone says a word. You think she would relate so well 

I will confess...I do like Dr. Phil, sometimes he's a bit too earnest there, but think his hearts in the right place.


----------



## 911 (Dec 22, 2015)

The one thing that I don't care about Dr. Phil is that he talks down to his guests on stage. We also have to keep in mind that he has plenty of time to read and learn about the issues he will be discussing on air. The show is not live.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry, Jim - I'm not a fan, but I'm glad you enjoy it. My roomie sets the alarm on her watch so that she doesn't miss the show.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 22, 2015)

> The one thing that I don't care about Dr. Phil is that he talks down to his guests on stage.



True, but some of them need to be talked down too.  Overall, I agree with his assessments though.



> Sorry, Jim - I'm not a fan, but I'm glad you enjoy it. My roomie sets the alarm on her watch so that she doesn't miss the show.



Well she also likes you so we can't say she has bad taste, can we?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

911, I agree with you. He is very condescending towards his guests. He also seems to have all the answers, and treats the polygraph like a statement from heaven.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> 911, I agree with you. He is very condescending towards his guests. He also seems to have all the answers, and treats the polygraph like a statement from heaven.


Polygraph?  You talking Dr. Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2015)

Just remember - his license to practice psychology is listed as "retired" by the Texas board and that the California board stated that he didn't need a license to be on Oprah's show because it was "entertainment" and not "psychology". McGraw himself said he retired his license in 2006. 

To me, this means that he has not remained current with any psychological practices or advances for close to a decade ... :distrust:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree Philly.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll give it to you straight, Jim.  I just never liked Dr. Phil.  He is just kind of annoying after a few minutes.  I am also just not a fan of talk shows.  The last one I liked was Phil Donahue ages ago.  I did see pictures of his mansion online.  This guy is living well from all his advice.

That said..I'm glad YOU enjoy him.

:tv:


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the guts of his show and many of the topics. I do not like his promoting of his books, his plastic wife, his doctors on call, his friends rehab facilities, his wife, I double don't like wife and her beauty crap. But, I still will watch his show!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2015)

Now that's devotion, Waterlilly!


----------

